# pulled sugar moulds



## yfr (Dec 26, 2001)

does anybody know where I can find rubber/silicon/metal moulds for pulled sugar flowers and leaves
thanks


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

http://www.jbprince.com


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

You can also try http://www.auiswiss.com/

If you're in Maryland you're probably familiar with Albert Uster. A little pricey but high quality and all you need usually.


----------



## yfr (Dec 26, 2001)

Thank you all.
I have moulds that I bought in Montreol Canada years ago and I can't find the name of the store I bought it from, so I'll try the sources you gave me.
Thanks again 
yfr


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Was it France Décor?


If not, do you remember what street it was on?


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

http://bridgekitchenware.com

I got my magi fluer there for about $300 us ten years ago.


----------



## yfr (Dec 26, 2001)

Thanks Isa
I think it was Frace Decor. I dont remember the street address.

do you know the address or e-mail of France Decor?

Thanks in advance


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I don't know if they have a website, I'll call next week and will ask. Meanwhile here is the address:


France Décor Canada Tél.: (514)331-5028 

290 Henri Bourassa O, Montréal, QC H3L 1N7


----------

